# modulación pwm (pulso unico) matlab



## cridavifer (Ago 22, 2012)

Buenas
estoy trabajando en programa por gui de inversores, donde la programación la hago por codigo y no por simulink
Estoy trantando de lograr la modulación por un pulso donde tengo que comparar una señal triangular con una señal cuadrada he logrado un codigo pero nesecito urgente lograr como lo muestro en la imagen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





fs=1000;
t=[0:100]/fs;
vs=10;
Ar=vs;
Ac=0.5*vs;
mm= Ar.*sawtooth(2*pi*60*t+pi,0.5);
ss=Ac.*square(2*pi*30*t);
n=length(ss);




for i=1:n

if (mm(i)>=ss(i))

pwmm(i)=vs;

elseif (mm(i)<=ss(i))

pwmm(i)=-vs;

end

end


plot(t,pwmm,'-k',t,mm,'--r',t,ss,'--b');
ylim([ -2*vs  2*vs]);
xlim([ 0 0.1]);
title('PWM wave');




Muchas gracias
Adjunto la misma duda puesta en la web del programador 
http://www.lawebdelprogramador.com/foros/Matlab/1346159-modulacion_pwm_pulso_unico.html


----------

